# For Sale: 2010 Bianchi Dolomiti frame



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Brand new, never build. 

Size 49 (c-t) frame + fork + FSA Headset.

Minor shopwear; paintchips on bottom bracket.

Looking at $1,950 OBO

Thanks!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Did I wander into eBay inadvertently?


----------



## DucatiSS (Oct 26, 2011)

*Dolomiti 49cm*

Is this frame still available? Thanks.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

$1950 for a Taiwan frame? If I were getting a steel Bianchi I'd look for a vintage one of which there are many on ebay.


----------

